# Gentoo livecd2008 Problem mit Kernelsourcen

## lheinrich

Hallo,

Ich habe von livecd gentoo installiert.       kernel ist genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5.

Installation ging auch problemlos. So nun möchte ich ein paar Dinge wie emerge nutzen und muss dazu ein schnurlosnetzwerk(WLAN) einrichten.

Fur den WLAN usb Stick habe ich auch die Treiber auf miniCD die ich auch schon kopiert habe.

Wenn ich laut Handbuch iwconfig eingebe, wird der Befehl nicht erkannt. 

Möchte ich WPA_supplicant installieren klar logisch schaut portage auf die stehende Internetverbindung die ja noch nicht eingerichtet ist.

Also was tun ich finde auf der minicd vom WLAN Stick eine ältere version von wpa-supplicant. 

Nun mochte das teil etwas in den Kernelpfad schreiben. Nur ich kann den Pfad nicht finden.

Das Verzeichnis usr/src/ ist leer und ein linux verzeichnis gibt es nicht.

So habe ich eigentlich zwei Probleme:

1. Das Ding mit der "Henne und dem Ei" was zu erst da war? 

    Wie bekomme ich wlan USB zum laufen, dass ich portage verwenden kann?

2. Wie kann ich den Genkernel mit menuconfig bearbeiten und selbst anpassen wenn ich kein Kernelverzeichnis usr/src/linux habe?

    Also keine Kernelquellen habe. 

Ich muss dazusagen, daß ich gentoo-neuling bin und aus dem Handbuch nicht ersichtlich ist, ob das minimal .iso oder das livecd.iso besser ist.

livecd habe ich benutzt, weil es laut Handbuch eine netzwerklose Installation ist und ich ja ohne WLAN kein Internet habe.

Da muss sich bei portage das Handbuch aber geirrt haben?

So habe ich bis jetzt drei Tage vergeblich versucht die Internetverbindung aufzubauen um die Kernelquellen nachzuladen.

Vielleicht muss man wirklich das minimal.iso verwenden? Da steht aber im Handbuch das Internet anliegen muss.

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand einen guten Tip geben könnte.[/b]

Grüße

Lutz

----------

## avx

Nimm eine aktuelle livecd, z.B. Fedora oder Ubuntu, boote davon, richte das WLAN ein, installiere damit Gentoo und gleich alle Pakete, die du brauchst - das sollte es dann eigentlich sein(als Tipp, kopier dir aus der livecd die WLAN-Settings ins Gentoo-System, dann solltest du nach dem Reboot fix wieder online sein).

----------

## Raze

Mein Tip - grml Live CD, gute HW Unterstützung. Die 2008.0 erkannte bei mir das DVD LW nicht mal mehr   :Rolling Eyes: 

Dann aus der Live CD chrooten, sourcen nachladen, aktuellen (!!) Kernel bauen, mit ein bisschen Glück ist der Treiber für deine WLAN Hardware da sogar schon drin.

----------

## lheinrich

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Habe ubuntu Livecd geladen und WLAN wurde eingerichtet. So habe ich den Rechner erst mal am Internet.

Ich habe CHROOT noch nicht ausführen können.

Eigentlich verstehe ich chroot so, dass ich vom laufenden Ubuntu Livecd auf mein installiertes gentoo wechseln kann und mit emerge die Kernelsourcen machladen kann.

Ich habe die Partitionen gemountet. Kann aber nicht zugreifen.

Was könnte das Problem sein?

----------

## danvari

Was für eine Fehlermeldung erscheint? Warst du auch Root, als du die Partition eingehangen hast?

----------

